# Low number of follicles / eggs



## TrixieLox

Hi everyone,

Hubby and I have started the loooong journey towards IVF (private, NHS waiting list ridiculous around here). Just had an ultrasound and I only have 7 follicles / eggs which is below average. Yet my FSH is 6.4 and LH 4.1 which are really good. They're going to chat to me more at my proper consultation in June but anyone else had this? On the net, it's saying chances of IVF success reduce drastically but the Zita West book I have says not to worry too much as it's all about the quality, not the quantity.


----------



## BizyBee

:hug:


----------



## dizzikel

Have they offered to up your dose of medication?... I have heard that this can work to increase the number and quality of the follicles.

Kel


----------



## TrixieLox

dizzikel said:


> Have they offered to up your dose of medication?... I have heard that this can work to increase the number and quality of the follicles.
> 
> Kel

Am not on meds yet... I had an earl scan as was thinking about egg-sharing. So they just needed to check I would have enough eggs to share. I haven't! I have to wait till my consultation to find out more... but the more I read, the worse it looks. 7 is pretty darn bad.


----------



## dizzikel

Sorry about that hun! I don't know too much about IVF but do know a couple of people who have been through it. I am a bit confused about why they are checking for follicles without giving you any medication. 

Sorry I could not have been anymore help but wish you all the luck in the world. xx


----------



## Sammy2009

TrixieLox said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hubby and I have started the loooong journey towards IVF (private, NHS waiting list ridiculous around here). Just had an ultrasound and I only have 7 follicles / eggs which is below average. Yet my FSH is 6.4 and LH 4.1 which are really good. They're going to chat to me more at my proper consultation in June but anyone else had this? On the net, it's saying chances of IVF success reduce drastically but the Zita West book I have says not to worry too much as it's all about the quality, not the quantity.

Normally a high amount of follicles means a lower quality of eggs... this is what our hospital told us.

I had IVF, 6 follicles, 6 eggs... all fertilised, 2 were put back in, 2 were frozen and 2 did not quite make the grade to be frozen. Resulting in BFP with singleton. If you have lots of follies it only means they have to try and drain all of them which can be hard and they may not be able to drain the eggs off all of them and its painful. You are better to have 6/7 follies rather than 10-15 as they are stronger and better quality. Over stimulating is not always the best result believe me! Good luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hayz1981

Hi, I had a scan before my IVF started and had about 12 follicles at the time. When I actually had meds I produced a crazy number of follicles, much more than this. I really wouldn't worry, just because you only have 7 now, doesn't mean you wouldn't end up with more in a proper cycle. Plus, the average number of eggs a woman gets collected is only around 7 or 8 according to my clinic.

Its definitely quality not quantity. Do you know when you would be looking at starting treatment? xx


----------



## beanz

I had only 8 follicles while on the meds and they managed to get 6 eggs, 4 of which fertilizrd. it really is the quality not the quantity which count. There are lots of sites out there with diet tipe to help, Fertilityfriends is a good place to look for info.

I ate lots of protein and loads of organic milk while stimming and I am convinced that is what made me get good quality eggs.


----------



## TrixieLox

hayz1981 said:


> Hi, I had a scan before my IVF started and had about 12 follicles at the time. When I actually had meds I produced a crazy number of follicles, much more than this. I really wouldn't worry, just because you only have 7 now, doesn't mean you wouldn't end up with more in a proper cycle. Plus, the average number of eggs a woman gets collected is only around 7 or 8 according to my clinic.
> 
> Its definitely quality not quantity. Do you know when you would be looking at starting treatment? xx

I think I'm starting treatment in August, just had an early scan as was considering egg-sharing. (August is the only time I can get off work as busy 3 months coming up).


----------



## maz

At my first clinic, I heard of a lady who had 22 eggs collected with zero fertilising, and then another lady who had 2 eggs collected, both fertilised and both implanted. It's not so much the numbers but the quality that is most important. At first, I got hung up on numbers, but that's not the most important factor - I know it seems like the bee all and end all, but it really isn't.

Easy said I know, but try not to get too stressed by it - you really only need one good fighter to give you your beautiful baby.

xx

PS - I might be joining you in August for my next cycle.


----------



## Greta

Hi ya, what you're talking about is antral follicles which they count ahead of IVF to gauge how successful the drugs might be. The follicles are what contain the eggs and are drained when the eggs are collected. I don't really understand it all, but perhaps it means seven would be the maximum number of eggs you can get with IVF? You can ask at the consultation. But anyway it seems the key factor is quality and even if you got only a couple of eggs you could still have a good chance. Good luck, let us know what they say. xx


----------

